# Contract Pros Assembly Fixture



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Probably a pretty good setup though a bit pricy. Might be more interested in the airless and silent air gun he uses


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Am I blind, or is the illustrated joint loose?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

HVH said:


> Am I blind, or is the illustrated joint loose?


Maybe not loose but a poor fit.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks pretty cool, but seems pricey... Often I find that the box joints need a good amount of persuasion prior to nailing. I wonder how well this device would work when the joints don't just fall together like in the video?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> Might be more interested in the airless and silent air gun he uses


Please expound!!!!

Mike


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

They actually do a good job with fit and finish though he sometimes dosent use the best lumber. They undercut the handles at a pretty sharp angle which works good most of the time but if you dont use the right grip they can hurt your index fingers. Everything is precision cut with a router, the ends are unique in that he dosent continue the rabbit cut that the frames slide in all the way to the end but instead leaves the last 3/4" at full thickness which leaves a much heavier piece of wood to nail or staple through. Well cut, competitive price just wish he was a little more selective of his materials. But the best thing he has going is that nailer in the video.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Very Funny. Don't fool me like that!!!:lpf:
I wish my nailer silent like that. :lpf:

Been in the wood shop to long making frame jig and christmas presents for the kids. 

mike


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

Neat device. But why does he have to staple FIVE sides every time the turns the jig? If you notice, he staples FIVE sides turning clock-wise and Five sides turning counter-clock-wise.

And a hoseless/airless air gun. NICE!!!

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

fuzzybeekeeper said:


> ... why does he have to staple FIVE sides every time the turns the jig? And a hoseless/airless air gun. NICE!!!


The reason he nailes all five corners of a square box is because he left his red air hose laying on the floor.:doh:


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Was finally able to talk with the seller about the assembly fixture. 

It has an air brake to hold the "spinner" in position at each turn. (you can see the "foot brake" at the base on both sides.) He mentioned some guys out of Utah had purchased some but no one further west as of yet.

Anyone in the Midwest or out East have one? Still looking for someone who has experience with one besides the seller. 

I have been borrowing another assembly jig for 20 years as needed. This one should work a little faster than than that option I'm sure. Have enough other projects going currently so $1500 at my door beats burning up a week designing and making one ourselves (parts included to boot). I figure if we put 5k boxes through one during the next two or three years it will pay for itself in time savings. Might even rent it out for $30 a day/ $100 week to help recover the cost if the opportunity arises. 

I like the cordless stapler in the video. Since we've never had one not sure how long the battery will last.

I also spoke with him about the CNC they use to cut the boxes. I know wood cutting CNC's pretty well and the name he dropped when I asked was one of the top of the line machines when it was made a couple of years back. The rounded cuts should make fitting the boxes together much easier. The tolerances are .001" on the machine.

Thanks to all you very observant video watchers for pointing out that demo videos need to be "real". Anyone who staples over another staple needs a pair of glasses on.:scratch: Not that you shouldn't anyways when working with anything that contains flying objects. 

Stay safe. 

Thanks for everyones input so far.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

It might be one of those new California safety approved staplers. The new type doesn't have any staples and meets all Db requirements by not actually using any compressed gas or battery. The operator simply pushes the trigger repeatedly for hours until the glue dries. Hitachi is leading the pack with these new guns and Paslode is coming out with a newer version without a trigger to reduce operator fatigue. With some of the faster drying glues this new trend will probably take over the industry while completely displacing the old style guns. As usual, California is way out in front when it comes to safety and air quality. Once the price falls below $600.00, I plan on purchasing one for myself.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I can make about 80 of my assembly jigs for that, and still hire a guy for a week and a half in winter, and maybe still even have some money for that airless stapler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lpf:

mike


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*IF* you are handy with a welding machine and have a scrap box to work out of you can build one a lot cheaper than the price the *nice one* in the vedio here is a pic of the one I built last winter.

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/hivejig1.jpg?t=1292940167


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't see the 1500 dollar value.

Less than 10 bucks per lever clamp.
Less than 100 bucks in metal.
Less than 50 Swivel for a boat seat. ((Or machine one))

If you need a brake, use a electric magnet for a security door.

The question is how well will these sell. Time to fire up the miller and make an arc.

*grins*


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Less than 10 bucks per lever clamp.


I want to know where you can find thoes type clamps for 10 bux :s


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

honeyman46408 said:


> I want to know where you can find thoes type clamps for 10 bux :s



Merry Christmas....

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?category=&q=toggle+clamp


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=toggle+clamp&x=0&y=0

You'd have to modify them slightly, but should be easy enough.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Those also make good frame holders for wiring!!!

mike


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks Kevin


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like the clamps and all, but it seems much more complicated than you need. I built a jig when I put 300 boxes together a couple of years ago.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesboxjig.htm


----------



## Caelob90 (Dec 28, 2020)

I know this post is 10 years old, i can't seem too many post talking about the machine. Im really thinking hard about buying one but want to read a little more before letting off that much money.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Before you spend a crapload of money on a box nailing jig, check out this video from Scott Hendriks. A similar jig is shown and explained at the 10:00 mark. He states that it is not intended for the box joint boxes, But I am certain it will work provided you actually put the box together before putting it in the clamp.






If you are not familiar with Scott, he has a bunch of videos showing tips and tricks for building all kinds of bee equipment.


----------

